# Is the SJ on 'tinternet' today?



## 1588 (5 August 2012)

Hi
Can anyone send me the link to the live SJ streaming can't find anything on BBC yet.
Many thanks
Pip


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

you go to the bbc website then look for equestrian I'm just going there now!


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

Just looked but it doesn't start till 11 so will look again then - going to try to find running order now!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (5 August 2012)

will be on bbc sport website closer to 11

running order here
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/phase=eqx002201/index.html


----------



## Anglebracket (5 August 2012)

I can't find it on the BBC website (never had a problem until today). Could someone please post a link?

Found it now, here is the link in case anyone else is having difficulties:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w314h


----------



## BobbyMondeo (5 August 2012)

live feed from bbc

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w314h


----------



## Anglebracket (5 August 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			live feed from bbc

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w314h

Click to expand...

Thanks. There was no link on the Live homepage. It took me a while to realise that there is discipline specific drop-down menu.


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

Yes but is it going to be on TV - buffering here is horrendous - Sunday usage??


----------



## xxlindeyxx (5 August 2012)

You can watch it (along with all the other EQ events ) here 

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html


----------

